# AMD 5000+ overclock problem



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all i need help with my AMD 5000+ BRISBANE (65mn) not Black Edition and i cant overclock it more than 2.95 Ghz.When i push it to 3.00 Ghz it crash to my desktop after few minutes gaming :upset:Which is strange because the CPU and everything in my system is very well cooled :4-dontkno is it possible to be a PSU problem becouse mine is only 350W.My system is: Main Board:Asus M2N CM DVI GPU:GT220 (very low power consummation) RAM:2GB HDD:320GB.I know people with the same CPU that gets more than 3Ghz without any problem only with stock coolers.What can be the reason ?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What is the make and model of this 350w? Its really not enough power for a PCI-e card as well. What settings are you messing with to OC?


----------



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

Its some ATX **** and i overclocked from the BIOS jumper free or something :normal:How i said it's the Brisbane Edition and there is no way to change the multiplier.I can OC only the Bus Speed Btw is it true that bus speed OC my RAM too ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is how you overclock by changing the FSB (frontside bus) and yes it will change your ram and can affect the graphics card because they all go through the FSB

I never change the multiplier when overclocking and you really need to change the psu if you are going to overclock and you needa good make of psu.

I would tell you what to do but I wont at the moment because you have a serious potential of damaging your system with a crap low wattage power supply.


----------



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

K man tnx but can you recommend me some good brand psu to buy and what wattage should be ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a corsair 650TX should do you fine or if you plan to overclock heavily and upgrade your graphics card the a corsair 750TX or seasonic M12 700


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

A corsair 550w would be good. I would spend a little extra on the 650w unit though just to be safe.

Your not going to be able to get far without an unlocked multiplier. Even though green is correct about using the FSB amd chips are not capable of anything much higher than 220-230. You really need that multiplier unlocked for AMD chips to get a decent OC.


----------



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you guys :smile:I'll look for that 650TX.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Here is your psu.


----------

